
A Django Primer - Creating a Simple Blog Application (The Web framework for perfectionists with deadlines) - jasonyan
http://www.bigheadlabs.com/2007/03/11/a-django-primer/
======
danielha
I'm not just saying this because Jason is a good buddy of mine, but this is an
excellent walk-through of Django. If you're building a web app and had a
nagging curiosity in Django, this one will get you going.

------
bigtoga
Why is this here though? This is more of a reddit article, isn't it? What does
"How to build a simple blog application using Django" have to do with
startups?

~~~
danielha
In addition to venture capital, co-founder searching, and ROI numbers, there's
another aspect of startups that we really should not forget.

Building the product.

~~~
JMiao
Nice one, Daniel.

